
The U.S. is falling behind in the race to the online future [video] - joelhaus
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/video/video-high-fiber/9263/
======
anigbrowl
Just watched this report, it's essential viewing for anyone in the US. Why is
it that the UK has 400 broadband providers and residential prices start at
$6/month?

Bonus: Harvard Berkman center report on broadband trends
[http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/sites/cyber.law.harvard.edu/fil...](http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/sites/cyber.law.harvard.edu/files/Berkman_Center_Broadband_Final_Report_15Feb2010.pdf)

------
ck2
Better title:

 _Broadband providers fighting against open market competition in US while
promoting it in UK_

Very good segment to watch.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's remarkable that that competition has managed to emerge under a Labour
government in the UK (which inherited a privatized telecom market from the
Conservatives around 1995, albeit with only a few B2C competitors), and the
stereotypically bureaucratic EU.

Meanwhile here in San Francisco I get junk mail from Comcast every month
offering internet + voice for 'only' $80/month (for the first 6 months, then I
get to pay $100). Awesome.*

* _not actually awesome_

~~~
ck2
I'm paying nearly $40 for only 3mbps with a 50gb cap.

There's essentially a duopoly in my city, which is why.

------
joelhaus
I'd like to hear a more full rebuke of the written response from ATT:
[http://www-tc.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/files/2011/05/10-May...](http://www-
tc.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/files/2011/05/10-May-2011-Rick-Karr-Response.pdf)

Verizon's response basically states that they don't want more competition:
[http://www-tc.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/files/2011/05/verizo...](http://www-
tc.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/files/2011/05/verizon-redacted.pdf)

